# Advice on Residency documents in Italy



## charlesm

We have begun the process of applying for residency in Italy as this is now our main home. We retired here in June 2010. 

We spent a morning at the Comune filling in the forms for residency and signing. The Vigili came the next day and the following day we received notification of our application. 

The Comune have asked us to get our birth and marriage certificates translated and legalised by the Italian Consulate in the UK. 

The Consulate in London told us to ask the Consulate in Manchester nearest to our last UK address. 

The Manchester consulate expressed surprise that we had been asked to to legalise our documents as this should not be mandatory for EU citizens.

They advise us to have the certificates 'legalised' with the apostille by the Foreign and Commonwealth Office. Then we need to get them translated by a professional translator.

The website describing this process at the Foreign and Commonwealth Office is useful but it all sounds a bit convoluted!

To get them certified we either post them or take them to Milton Keynes with their respective translations with a fee of £6.90 per certificate.

Has anyone done this process recently and can shed any light on it?

Thanks 
New arrivals in the Marche


----------



## sheilamarsco

the whole process is a farce some communes just rubber stamp a form others require this convoluted route of having original certificates translated etc., etc., i understood that if you are a uk citizen then you have an automatic right to remain in any eu country and no need to apply for residency. like you i am retired and this is my main residency i had none of these requests from the commune. i applied for my codice fiscale, tessera sanitaria, carta d'identita and that was that. i informed the police when i bought my house and told them about my uk registered car but they weren't the slightest bit interested. hope you get it sorted out alright but it seems that the more questions asked from the authorities the more complicated it becomes and they seem to make it up as they go along.


----------



## Cynthia Fletcher

*Residency in Italy*



sheilamarsco said:


> the whole process is a farce some communes just rubber stamp a form others require this convoluted route of having original certificates translated etc., etc., i understood that if you are a uk citizen then you have an automatic right to remain in any eu country and no need to apply for residency. like you i am retired and this is my main residency i had none of these requests from the commune. i applied for my codice fiscale, tessera sanitaria, carta d'identita and that was that. i informed the police when i bought my house and told them about my uk registered car but they weren't the slightest bit interested. hope you get it sorted out alright but it seems that the more questions asked from the authorities the more complicated it becomes and they seem to make it up as they go along.


Thanks for your support Sheila and I am sorry we didn't reply and thank you sooner - events rather took over - but it helped and although we had to wait - it took 5 months in all, we finally achieved residency one month ago. We didn't need to send the certificates to Milton Keynes in the end - I managed that through emails but we did get our certificates translated and we thought that was worth doing and the Commune accepted them. However the Residency Documents have not yet arrived yet. I tried to buy a scooter today and was told I needed not only Residency but also a Carte D'Identity - does this arrive with the residnecy or does it need to be applied for separately?


----------



## sheilamarsco

at the expence of generalising the carta d'identita should arrive automatically in the post at least that's what happened to me, again i'm talking about four years ago so i'm sure things have changed. i'd go back to the commune and ask them if this has been organised and if they haven't got it perhaps they can give you some sort of temporary document to show to the scooter people.


----------



## rob22911

Cynthia Fletcher said:


> Thanks for your support Sheila and I am sorry we didn't reply and thank you sooner - events rather took over - but it helped and although we had to wait - it took 5 months in all, we finally achieved residency one month ago. We didn't need to send the certificates to Milton Keynes in the end - I managed that through emails but we did get our certificates translated and we thought that was worth doing and the Commune accepted them. However the Residency Documents have not yet arrived yet. I tried to buy a scooter today and was told I needed not only Residency but also a Carte D'Identity - does this arrive with the residnecy or does it need to be applied for separately?


Hi Cynthia
Did you scan and email your certificates to Milton Keynes for translation ?
What process did you go through to get your certificates translated?
Was it through the Embassy and is there a charge?
Thanks
Rob


----------



## Zen-Ghost

Thank you for the discussion. We are processing residency paperwork in the US and the discussing has been helpful.
Best
Alan


----------



## Rpats

We are about to retire and plan to spend about half the year in Italy, half in the UK. 

We want to buy a car in Italy so looked into getting residency - our Commune said we needed to get an S1 form from the DWP in Newcastle. So we contacted them but this seems to mean we are leaving the NHS and joining the Italian health service. 

We don't really want to do that because if we were seriously ill we would want to go back to the UK

Does anybody have any suggestions about residency? Otherwise I think we will have to drive a car over from the UK


----------



## rob22911

Hi Rpats
My advice to you's both if you's are not wanting to become resident forget trying to buy a car here
because you cannot!
you would be better off driving your car from the UK if you insure through Stuart Collins you can insure for europe travel for 12 months of the year unlike other insurers where european cover is normally only about 3 months of the year you can also cover for roadside assistance you could even leave a UK car here sorn it from the UK and use it when you come over for the 6 months you plan and you would not be eligible for Italian road tax or MOT with regards to the insurers as long as you have your car checked over ie yearly service with a document stating they are fine with that
I have cover through them and can recommend having claimed and used the roadside assistance the service is excellent if you want anymore info just let me know
Ciao


----------



## Rpats

[Hi Rob

Many thanks for your reply. We have decided to drive our UK car down, not sure if we will leave it yet


----------



## rob22911

Hi Rpats
Nice one! enjoy the drive and if you need any further info just let me know
Cheers
Rob


----------

